# Dunn Rite chicken?!



## djk80 (Nov 30, 2007)

think my thread got lost when the forums were hacked, neways


My question was that I usually purchase the frozen dunn right chicken. But even though it looks like regular frozen chicken, it indicated that it is "preseasoned"

so it contains salt on the ingredients I believe...

Am I better to eat what am getting or just get fresh chicken breasts that arent frozen or preseasoned?

let me know your opinions thanks


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

I use frozen chicken breast. Also, I think it depends on the amount of salt. I usually never buy those pre-seasoned ones because they are generally fairly high in sodium content.


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

I always buy fresh from the butcher block... then you don't have to guess about the seasonings


----------



## gsxrK3 (Dec 1, 2007)

Anybody use that kirkland canned chicken from costco? I believe it's about 78g protein per can.


----------

